# First litter of meat rabbits born today!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I uploaded a video to facebook.

This was the first one born, I think there are two in the nest right now. Hopefully she'll be having more.

I'm surprised that she had the babies in the nest box, I had to move the rabbits day before yesterday due to flooding. I was sure that would mess up her delivery. She did put her delivery off for a day but all seems to be going well!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4885170281819&set=vb.1074499170&type=2&theater


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats! Baby is soooo Cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

This is the first time I've ever seen a newborn rabbit in person. Kinda neat!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats...My sons two rabbits just had their babies..his first too...Caramel killed all hers ; ( but Chocolate is being a good mom so far.....My daughter and he husband has a litter of lop ears...THOSE are so Cute...: )enjoy...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I just went and counted 8 baby rabbits! Holy smokes!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats awesome!! Keep an eye on them to be sure mom has enough milk...if you have another rabbits who has babies within a few days with less in the nest you can graft a few to her to be sure...we add fruit and veggies and BOSS to our bred and nursing moms.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's a Champagne D'Argent so I think 8 should be doable for her. I gave her some calf manna along with her regular diet. Hopefully that helps.  I hope she doesn't kill them!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats great!! Cant wait to see pix : )


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here they are!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute! When one of mine has more than 8 I foster the extras out to another mom...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a pile of meat rabbits!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here they are at 24 hours old, all 8 still alive. 1 though is a runt and I'm not overly hopeful that it's going to thrive.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here they are today. All healthy, all growing, all being fed by this first time momma!










Look at those ears and tiny little toenails!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

So cute! They look like puppies.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

They grow fast!


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

They look great! I've got some four week olds right now, it's crazy how fast they grow. I'm supposed to have another litter that was due a few days ago.. I think mom is going late, she sure looks pregnant to me.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I already gather so much forage for my adult buns I can't imagine how much more I'll be gathering when the babies are eating forage too!

I have another litter due in a few days, I am glad they are going to be close together in age. That way, sell them or put them in the freezer it'll all be about the same time.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, they are cute! I don't know if you've ever seen a 4 week old, but that is when they are about as cute as anything can be!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have not ever seen baby rabbits before of any age. lol I know it's going to be hard to process them, but I can do it. They are super cute though! Heck, all baby animals are super cute.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Just curious, how are you going to dispatch them when that time comes around? We have some that we need to process soon and we really haven't done much rabbit killing around here.
I was wanting to get a rabbit wringer, but then my paramedic brother told me that cervical dislocation does NOT kill instantly; rather, the head is still alive, and dies by suffocation. :shocked: Same with decapitation.
I asked him about the rabbit zinger, and he said that was much more humane. In fact, watching the videos, I think that the rabbit really does die instantly and feels zero pain and stress.
BUT the rabbit zinger is very expensive, almost $400. So I'm thinking of using a .22...but then there are the lead bullets, which cost money and have to be fished out if you want to feed the head to the dog. So I'm on the fence.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think we are going to at least start with the hitting on the back of the head to knock it out and then slitting the throat.


----------

